
Lego launches 'safe' social network for under-13s - 0xbadf00d
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/38806540/lego-launches-safe-social-network-for-under-13s
======
Gaessaki
Reminds me of when Lego launched their first forum back in the day. Posts
needed to be approved by moderation, which sometimes took upwards of a month.
Posts would often be rejected even if they contained no inappropriate
material. Still, kids came out in droves to take part in discussions that
spanned months.

